# ST3 side skirts nicked!!!



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

About to leave for work this morning to be greeted by this 













to say im fuming is an understatement, just shows really can't have something nice & well looked after, without somebody wanting to ruin it


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

You are  kidding me!!

low life


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Seems to widespread with this model and the focus, I've heard of cars that have had the whole body kit stolen


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

What a joke, feel for you. scum


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Demetri said:


> You are  kidding me!!
> 
> low life


^^^^ could put it any better 

I cannot blame you for being fuming - shocking this is... How much is it going to cost to get it sorted? no CCTV?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Scum of the earth. Is there any damage to the body..


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nightmare. Wonder why one side was bonded on and not the other.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

FFS! Looks like the mk7 is going to suffer as bad as the mk6 for thefts. 

Makes you wonder we bother ever striving for anything nice in life


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

that is a joke mate gutted for you.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope there is no other damage.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

That is terrible but not wholly surprising - as you say - makes you question the idea of having something nice


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Saw this recently on a FB page, all taken form a garage forecourt...


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That's shocking. Hope you can get it sorted without too much stress.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel for you fella, what utter  to be doing such a thing, you have such a nice car, I too am  I really hope you resolve this, I am sure you'll have not to many problems in replacing the side skirts.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all you comments everyone 



bradleymarky said:


> Scum of the earth. Is there any damage to the body..





empsburna said:


> I hope there is no other damage.


Lucky enough no other damage was done.



Mikej857 said:


> Seems to widespread with this model and the focus, I've heard of cars that have had the whole body kit stolen


Does seem to be a common thing (which I didn't know til today) mainly spoilers, bumpers & Mountune badges also!!!



SBM said:


> ^^^^ could put it any better
> 
> I cannot blame you for being fuming - shocking this is... How much is it going to cost to get it sorted? no CCTV?


Going to cost me £95 insurance excess but bill will be around £400ish a side!!!
haven't got any CCTV myself & pretty sure the neighbors don't also, but will have an ask tonight.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Nightmare. Wonder why one side was bonded on and not the other.


The driver side came loose so when back to Ford to be bonded, didn't think much of it at the time but work colleague pointed out that maybe someone tried taking it before?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Dazzel81 said:


> The driver side came loose so when back to Ford to be bonded, didn't think much of it at the time but work colleague pointed out that maybe someone tried taking it before?


Possibly, or the clips broke and rather that a proper fix just bonded it on. Glad there is no other damage. What a pain for you tho.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gorilla Glue them on, lol

seriously though, utter scum


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

WTF , crazy 😞


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is soul destroying, some sick b.....ds roaming around.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Makes you sick really!! 

The skirts are far too easy to remove in my opinion. 

Luckily (if I can say that??) ford sell them already painted, so you shouldn't lose the car to a bodyshop for too long.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Scum.

Does put you off buying a decent car.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach that's just unbelievable chum. It really makes me sad to see this sort of thing happening. Don't let the scumbags grind you down chum. Get the car sorted and get yourself some cctv or dash cam of some sort. 

Cooks


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gutted for you mate, I'd be livid and back up the sentiment that there's some utter scum around.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cheers for all the comments again everyone 



Sicskate said:


> Makes you sick really!!
> 
> The skirts are far too easy to remove in my opinion.
> 
> Luckily (if I can say that??) ford sell them already painted, so you shouldn't lose the car to a bodyshop for too long.


Haynes Ford told me that they get them in unpainted, do you know if it works different between dealers?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi mate, couldn't believe it when they told me this morning, I am absolutely gutted for you, I know how Much work you put into that motor and for some low life pond scum to come along and just take what's yours is just unbelievable, hopefully won't take too long too get it all back to normal mate, these people are complete


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Utter scumbags. 

This is getting a bit too common now. It's certainly on the increase.


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

That is crazy Hard to believe some one would actually nick car body parts . Hope u get a good deal on some new ones mate


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't believe there are car parts being stolen like that - I've never seen anything like it tbh. It's shocking that this kind of thing goes on, need to cut their hands off.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Dazzel81 said:


> Cheers for all the comments again everyone
> 
> Haynes Ford told me that they get them in unpainted, do you know if it works different between dealers?


We buy them from ford already painted.

They do sell them unpainted, but I don't know why you'd bother??


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember a few years ago of a MK 5 Golf R32 being totally stripped on a garage forecourt whilst there was a security guard "on duty" in the premises. CCTV showed it took no longer than 25 minutes to totally strip the car, including interior parts.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Shocking, but clearly true does make you wonder. Had a mate back in the day who just loved rs2000 escorts he had three all stolen, one had a system that locked brakes on. They slicked up his drive and dragged away on a lo loader. Hope you get it sorted fella and they get some karma payback.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a friend in the south who had a set of fog lights stolen out of the front bumper of his 306, while it was parked outside a police station!

Cooks


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Here was mine. Scumbags - off the road for 6 weeks.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tricky Red said:


> Here was mine. Scumbags - off the road for 6 weeks.


Six weeks, :doublesho why so long? and what use is it to any  :devil: without a code? Sorry to see this fella, it never fails to amaze me.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

They will always be scumbags and thieving ******s, luckily no damage was caused and should be easy enough to sort (not that you should ever have to) I remeber the feeling of finding my car damaged in the morning and that sick feeling at the bottom of your stomach, sad to say but the police just aren't interested in this type of crime.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Vile, they just need executing. Just drains on society and there's no good that can come from their existence


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Mike! said:


> Vile, they just need executing. Just drains on society and there's no good that can come from their existence


Absolutely :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Six weeks, :doublesho why so long? and what use is it to any  :devil: without a code? Sorry to see this fella, it never fails to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 45860


1 week to get insurance to agree to cover the new glass, unit and have the door trim sorted. 2 weeks to get new unit in, which was faulty; 3 more for a replacement + fitting, coding and repair. All units are coded to the factory but I guess a thief only needs someone they could bribe to code somehow.

Thing is my car is a hybrid and all the hybrid settings are through the unit.

Only had this car for 6 weeks before it happened. Thankfully back now and all good.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> Here was mine. Scumbags - off the road for 6 weeks.


did you post this on mk7 golf forum remember seeing it, and you mentioning its specific to the car etc.....


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> did you post this on mk7 golf forum remember seeing it, and you mentioning its specific to the car etc.....


Yes I did. Apparently it is not car specific, but the modules are effectively switched on when coded from the VIN. It is the Discover Pro with MIB2.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's a b ithch....VAG make their stereos far far too easy to remove, they should have some kind of lock that requires about 5 mins of no battery power to release them.

Those units and the older style RNs ones can be removed in under 30 seconds, absolute joke.

Hope you have it back all working now.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, car is back and all good. Lots of activity at football matches allegedly where cars are left unattended for a decent period of time allows thieves to target them easily.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Unfortunately parts with a decent second hand value that are relatively easy to remove become a target. Although car audio crime has significantly decreased since most stereos are integrated. Back when they used to be single DIN fitment you couldn't leave your car unattended without it going missing!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Sadly it's nothing new, and it seems manufacturers aren't making things any harder to take.

I remember back in the 90s they were pinching the wing mirrors off BMW m3s and people parking their 325i sports up close to walls so people couldn't steal the bumpers.

It's probably even easier now that external parts have to be pedestrian friendly. Most outer bumper skins are just clipped on and can be removed with a firm tug.

Things like fog lights don't surprise me either. Most can be un clipped in seconds to allow acces to change the bulb.

It's pretty disgusting that anyone can see something on someone else's car and decide they're going to take it. Sadly people like that have always been around and will probably continue to be. We can only hope that karma catches up with them eventually.


----------

